# Aerocycle Tailight Glass



## Freqman1 (Jul 24, 2016)

It will be very interesting to see how high this one goes! V/r Shawn
http://www.ebay.com/itm/371688122261?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 24, 2016)

This is a good time not to need that lens.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 24, 2016)

$305 and 12 hours left.... :O


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 24, 2016)

It's always interesting when something like this pops up from a general antiques dealer and it's the only bike related item they've got.
It makes you wonder how an Aerocycle tailight lens ended up in a collection of totally unrelated items, like boudoir photography.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 24, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> It's always interesting when something like this pops up from a general antiques dealer and it's the only bike related item they've got.
> It makes you wonder how an Aerocycle tailight lens ended up in a collection of totally unrelated items, like boudoir photography.



Do you have said pics of boudoir photography with this lens?
How high would it go if you did?


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 24, 2016)

No,
It's just when I see an isolated part as unobtainable as a real deal original glass Aerocycle tailight lens, my first move is to see what else the sellers got, just in case there might be some more bits and pieces of the  Aerocycle.
In this case, just a bunch of boudoir photos.
I guess it's safe to say that the original owner liked Schwinn bicycles and beautiful nude women.
I like this guy.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jul 24, 2016)

High bidder has a ton of feedback, maybe a seller looking to flip it? He/she also bumped their bid, maybe in it to win it? Anything goes at this point.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jul 24, 2016)

Final price just insane! $537 dlls for a lens, shishh!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 24, 2016)

Super rare part.
Price is what it takes to get one.
If your Aerocycle is missing it's glass tailight lens, then I wouldn't be surprised to see it go for $1,000 dollars.
There must have only been one guy that actually needed this part.
He got off easy.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Yea and this is just the lens--try finding the housing! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 25, 2016)

I actually looked into having these reproduced but red glass seems to be tricky? V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 25, 2016)

There was a guy who was on the Cabe for awhile that did reproduce these in glass.
As you said, getting the right hue of color red was problematic.
He did eventually nail it, but very few were ever made.
I don't know why.
Not much of a market I guess.
He moved on to the headlight lens which really interested me since mine has a crack in it.
But, he didn't want to sell any of those until he perfected it.
That's just about the time he dropped off the radar, and never heard from him again.
When this tailight lens popped up, I suspected that it was one of the reproductions, but after close inspection and who it was that was selling it, I am pretty sure that this one was the real deal.
I can't remember ever seeing a genuine Aerocycle tailight lens hitting the open market for public bid.
This was an extremely rare opportunity, that will likely not come around again, unless it was this lens being resold on speculation for at least twice the price.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jul 25, 2016)

I thought it would hit the $700 range.


----------

